# Abmahn-Masche zielt auf Porno-Sauger



## Newsfeed (14 Juni 2010)

Mit gefälschten Abmahn-Mails versuchen Betrüger mutmaßliche P2P-Anwender einzuschüchtern. Wenn man eine Strafgebühr bezahle, soll eine Strafanzeige fallen gelassen werden. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

